# ***RP K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T Sale @ CTS Turbo***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

****RP K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T Sale @ CTS Turbo****











* FREE SHIPPING for all Online orders*

* RP K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T $1,495*
* RP K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T & 034 Motorsport Replica Inlet pipes WITH Couplers $1,844*
* RP K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T & 034 Motorsport Replica Inlet pipes WITH Couplers and Install kit $1,884*

To order online click here visit our secure online store: Tax Season Special on RP Turbo RS4 K04s




*K04-0025 & 0026 - RS4 K04 Audi 2.7T*









*034 Motorsport Replica Inlet pipes*









*034 Motorsport Couplers that come no charge with 034 Motorsport Replica Inlet pipes*









*034 Motorsport Install kit*


----------



## DG NEMESIS (Jan 18, 2008)

i need a set of these


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (DG NEMESIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DG NEMESIS* »_i need a set of these

PM replied, currently we have a limited supply of these


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

Turbos will hopefully good but did not fit exactly ... inside the inlet was a mess of painting that I had to sharpen. Turba while sitting exactly but all they had to modify the connection, we installed a turbo all day. so at least I hope it lasts
034 motorsport but no wonder ... for so much money


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (speedyRF)*

?????


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ls16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ls16v* »_?????

Speedy is from the Czech republic, his english is not the best but my czech is much worse. If you'd like to talk to him feel free to send him an IM.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## speedyRF (Jan 15, 2010)

RPturbos are still in good condition... a drive about 1000kilometers , My pressure is 1,4bar (safe mode)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lookin good speedy


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PMs replied.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## abc20abc (Sep 20, 2008)

are these in stock again? are these reliable like bw's? (not some china crap?)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

abc20abc said:


> are these in stock again? are these reliable like bw's? (not some china crap?)


 They are back in stock. Borg Warners are also made in China, btw.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> They are back in stock. Borg Warners are also made in China, btw.


All new Borg Warner K04s are made in their china facility. China Crap :thumbup:


----------

